# Ham radio operators



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm almost done with a ham radio Technician class for preppers (and non preppers) in my area.
We're trying to put together a "prepper net". Obviously we'll have to have a different name for
the net due to OPSEC.

So talking among ourselves made me wonder:
1. How many other ham operators are out there?
2. How many can contact our preppers in their area?
3. How many have the ability to power their radios if SHTF?
4. How many have HF for long distance communications to find out what is really happening rather than listen to the goverment propaganda?
5. If you have HF, will you share what you learn from your long distance comm?
6. How many rely on small handhelds like the Baofengs?
7. How many with Baofengs care about being legal?
So...
8. If you were part of a "prepper net" and heard a call for assistance due to attack, would you respond?
9. If you are licensed, do you get on the radio? Reason I ask, I find a lot of newbies, don't get on the radio due to "shyness?" or ?
10. If you have a radio and haven't gotten on the radio yet, why?

One of the things I'll be implementing for the graduates of my ham class is a get "acquainted on the radio group". Since all of the class pretty
much knows each other already, I'm hoping that getting the class to meet on one of out local repeaters to just talk with each other and a few chosen
"oldies" I know, will help them get over the shyness. Most places around my area, even the Baofengs can hit the repeaters with a decent antenna.
I use a magnetic dual band on my metal filing cabinet for my Baofeng UV-5 and get good reports thru the repeaters. Might be due to my elevation.
I fact I turn it on pretty early in the morning just to be nosy in my area. I usually don't fire up my dual band mobile as a base station until lunch time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You should join Three Percenters Original. They are big into Ham. They we are all supposed to get our Ham license.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If the SHTF, beware the radio zombies!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Wife is a ham. Has a handheld and one the size of a CB in her truck.
Easy to power - just start the truck.
We also have inverters that plug into the cigarette lighter.
This comes in handy when the hurricanes take out the power grid. Like Matthew and Irma.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have 2 meter and HF, plus the power sources to operate them SHTF.

Have Yaesu 2 meter mobile units 50-75 watt, also use some for base units. 

ICOM and Yaesu 2 meter handsets.

USGI 6 meter sets.

I mostly listen to HF AKA SWL'ing, 

I have a Yaesu FRG 100 rcvr next to my bed with a car battery attached with float charger, also an attached DSP.

This set is fed by an end fed 100 ft. long wire set for East/West reception. Europe is like next door reception wise.

Sets are opened up for additional frequencies.


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

There are a lot of Hams out there, especially if you know where to look. I'm hosting a Ham party in an hour for all the prepper Hams I know in my area, plus those that finished my last Tech class and got their ticket. We asked them to bring their 2 meter radios and we will set up our repeater in one of their presets, plus install Anderson Connectors on their radios and power supply / batteries. Should be a fun get together.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Forgive my ignorance, but I don't know a lot about ham radio. Where should I look to get some knowledge ? What should I be aware of and what should I avoid? Thanks in advance


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

How does ham differ from cb?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Got the equipment but no license yet. Learned it in the Navy, got to play with some really cool stuff at some duty stations and some really old antiques at others.

I prefer a real book to hold in my hand but, you can download this free version to decide if it will benefit you to purchase a paper copy. Radio principals don't change, you can get copy around 10 years old real cheap ($4 to $5) on flea bay and amazon.

Ham Radio for Dummies
A Reference for the Rest of Us
http://www.qsl.net/sp9hzx/img/Ham Radio for Dummies.pdf


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Bigfoot63 said:


> How does ham differ from cb?


In a nutshell;

CB radio is limited to 40 preset channels and 4 watts output in AM and 12 watts output in Single Side Band (SSB) mode. 
really old radios will only have 23 channels. Not all CB radios (23 or 40 channel) have SSB capability. Crappy frequency band for long distance, 26.965 Mhz to 27.405 No license required.

Ham Radio; pretty much wide open when compared to CB. License required. 
Lots more frequency allotments, broken up in different bands. 
Each step up in license gives more frequency privileges and higher power privileges. I think the highest legal power out allowed is 1500 watts but, your class of license will determine how much you can use and in what frequency band. 
Frequency Allocations

You can get a shortwave receiver and listen to stations from all over the world without a license. 
Here's a good reference page for shortwave listening beginners. 
https://www.dxzone.com/catalog/Shortwave_Radio/Beginner_s_guides/


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I’m A ham in the U.K. I’ve got a couple of handhelds (Yaesu) that do 6m/2m/70cm and an all band Icom that can work in the car or in the house. 
I listen more than I transmit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been in ham radio since 1957,after all this time has reduced interest in to just a passing fancy.

Back then I built my own sets based on ones published in ARRL mags and other pubs.

Taught myself to read schematics and understood the signal flow through them by 17.

The technological advances have created a participating sport with no tech interaction.

Little interface with equipment repair exist today,

throw it out or replace boards is the current rule of the day.

little component replacement as in old days, Maintenance tech has fallen by the wayside, 

most can't even read a schematic properly.

I really liked it when equipment operated with tubes, you could repair it unlike today, 

same with industrial computers, pull boards, exchange.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> ...You can get a shortwave receiver and listen to stations from all over the world without a license.
> 
> Here's a good reference page for shortwave listening beginners.
> https://www.dxzone.com/catalog/Shortwave_Radio/Beginner_s_guides/


I strung a long wire antenna between my house and an outbuilding, and my wife spent many hours listening to short wave in the 80's and 90's. There was lots of good information about prepping on back then. Most of that programming is gone, moved to the internet.

I still keep a SW receiver in faraday protection for when it may be needed. I'll be relying on guys like you, @Boss Dog , for my news when the SHTF.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

1. How many other ham operators are out there?
*---- Me: Extra class, licensed for 40-ish years, VE, ARES, etc.
---- Wife: General class, licensed for 15-ish years. ARES, etc.
---- Adult kids: Both currently studying.*

2. How many can contact our preppers in their area?
*---- Only know them by their presence here.*

3. How many have the ability to power their radios if SHTF?
*---- Pretty much indefinitely.*

4. How many have HF for long distance communications to find out what is really happening rather than listen to the goverment propaganda?
*---- 160 meters through 1.25 cm from home and the mountain retreat, 160 m through 70cm in the truck and the motor home.*

5. If you have HF, will you share what you learn from your long distance comm?
*---- as needed, of course.*

6. How many rely on small handhelds like the Baofengs?
*---- HT's include Vertex (p25), Motorola (DMR), Hytera (DMR), Icom, Kenwood, Wouxon, Baofeng, AnyTone (DMR) and probably a few others, but we don't rely on them exclusively.*

7. How many with Baofengs care about being legal?
*---- What's not legal about them?*

So...
8. If you were part of a "prepper net" and heard a call for assistance due to attack, would you respond?
*---- Depends on the situation and what current threats may be aimed at the location I would be leaving.*

9. If you are licensed, do you get on the radio? Reason I ask, I find a lot of newbies, don't get on the radio due to "shyness?" or ?
*---- On the air daily.*

10. If you have a radio and haven't gotten on the radio yet, why?
*---- N/A*


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

whoppo said:


> 7. How many with Baofengs care about being legal?
> *---- What's not legal about them?*


In my area I have found a lot of the preppers have purchased the inexpensive Baofengs without getting their license. They have no idea of how they really work, don't know how to program but feel that it gives them a certain amount of communication security. I guess they look at the Baofengs as they were FRS radios.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I strung a long wire antenna between my house and an outbuilding, and my wife spent many hours listening to short wave in the 80's and 90's. There was lots of good information about prepping on back then. Most of that programming is gone, moved to the internet.
> 
> I still keep a SW receiver in faraday protection for when it may be needed. I'll be relying on guys like you, @Boss Dog , for my news when the SHTF.


This is exactly why the radios are needed to be held in reserve.

The interweb is a huge weak link that can be gone in a flash.

Just today AOL has been down in the Northeast and Chicago area.

Any form of communication that requires a third party is susceptible to destruction, 500,000 participants, one site gone and all is lost.

Point to point comm is the only reliable method for us, even 2 meter repeaters are a weak link to many in hilly or mountainous areas

I have personal close friends that I communicate with on HF on a monthly test schedule, and by phone for private talks.

The distances for them run from 50 to 1,500 miles,

For semi secure comm we use HF with 100 WPM RTTY with a code, most don't know diddly about RTTY or have the equipment to operate.

On occasion we use BLURT transmissions with RTTY mixed in with Voice.

I got involved in 1970 with it, was a great challenge with mechanical machinery, TT-15, TT-19, ASR-33 Lorenz- 15.

Was really interested in RTTY sent by the news (AP, UPI) agencies from their foreign bureaus.

Did not have to be present, all was automated, Rcvrs were extremely stable with crystal ovens for the standard.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a license and a hand held radio (yes, one of those inexpensive Baofeng's) - not sure how to use it though and never really have. Wouldn't mind joining to learn...
We also have a couple of FRS radios - for motorcycle helmets, but still work with headsets. And, hand held 3-mile radios...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------

